# Favorite type of magic?



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

In literature involving spells, magic runes, enchanted weapons, or any sort of applied supernatural phenomena, what is your favorite type of magic?


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 10, 2020)

Magic weapons. Weapons that cast spells, weapons that have/imbue their wielders  with auras, weapons that curse at the wielder  for not using them correctly.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 10, 2020)

Astral Magic. Anything with stars~! Sparkly sparkly stars~!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Astral Magic. Anything with stars~! Sparkly sparkly stars~!



So cosmoancy? (If that's a word.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Magic weapons. Weapons that cast spells, weapons that have/imbue their wielders  with auras, weapons that curse at the wielder  for not using them correctly.



I feel like you'd be a chaos fan, that's their main gimmick:


----------



## Punji (Jul 10, 2020)

I really like magic that is very difficult to understand and utilize in its universe.

Stuff that can be used without tools or equipment, and only requires a mind. But it's hard to actually make something happen, so much so that actual magic is something of a rarity. Few people even understand it, so it gets this mystifying quality about it and gives someone with magical capabilities potentially great power.

It really goes a long way in a story, I think.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I feel like you'd be a chaos fan, that's their main gimmick:


Is that a book series??


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Is that a book series??



Yes, and a tabletop game, and a series of videogames, and a franchise. Warhammer is BIG.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, and a tabletop game, and a series of videogames, and a franchise. Warhammer is BIG.


Oh, Warhammer! I know about Warhammer lol, didn't realize that's what you were talking about. Always wanted to get into warhammer, never found the time.


----------



## Eikthyrtosk (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh man, I'm  a huge fan of anything Trickster oriented, so the 5e Harlequin Class is hella up my alley, Likely either the Faerie Theater Troupe or  Smiling One. (If you're curious, https://www.dmsguild.com/product/26...tial-Caster-Class?filters=0_0_45426_0_0_0_0_0 )


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

Summoning, not just for war. We all need a hand (or a hundred) in our everyday lives. Need help with the groceries? Summon some servants to help.

Need an extra player for a game, call up an intelligent construct.

Summoning has so many more uses than just sending unending hordes against your foes


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Oh, Warhammer! I know about Warhammer lol, didn't realize that's what you were talking about. Always wanted to get into warhammer, never found the time.



There are games that are cheaper than the armies.


----------



## Nike_M_Aguaraguazu (Jul 10, 2020)

I like the magic the wizards in the Discworld use. 
To cast a spell, you have to spend as much time learning it as you would spend time actually doing that action yourself. And once you use the spell, you forget it, and have to learn it again. 
So it's absolutely useless and stupid, which I love xD


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 13, 2020)

Illusion spells are REALLY fun to use in TTRPGs. You are only limited by your imagination to get out of any situation, which I think is really cool.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 13, 2020)

Duck magic with glowy cirlces


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Duck magic with glowy cirlces
> View attachment 89679 View attachment 89680
> View attachment 89681



Amanda can do dark magic, but it depends on what you think is 'dark'. Wanda can do necromancy, but she's not evil.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jul 14, 2020)

Dark magic like in RPG games.


----------



## Red Racoon (Jul 14, 2020)

Nike_M_Aguaraguazu said:


> I like the magic the wizards in the Discworld use.
> To cast a spell, you have to spend as much time learning it as you would spend time actually doing that action yourself. And once you use the spell, you forget it, and have to learn it again.
> So it's absolutely useless and stupid, which I love xD



The witches also don’t appear to have ‘Normal’ magic , but - some (like granny Weatherwax) are seemingly really powerful and just able to get out of the most sticky situation. 

I enjoy situations where magic users aren’t too OP, sure they may have a lot of power, but for instance their magic can backfire and work against them (I think this would be like wild magic in D&D but I’ve not played so forgive me if I’m incorrect), or there is still some way that levels the playing field (like the half brick in a sock in TPS sourcery!) Even HP had some of this - with spells going awry, or causing issues. 

When a story has a magic user who just seems to be able to face anything, and obliterate it with magic -  it seems to get a bit tedious. 

There are also stories where the person struggles internally with their power - and swing perhaps between good and evil, or just tilt on the edge of plummeting into insanity. You might get to a pout. Where you’re not sure if the person is actually doing magic at all, or just imagining it.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 15, 2020)

Psychic powers.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 16, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Psychic powers.




In my lore psychic powers are NOT magic. Even though Amanda is both a naturally born psychic and a witch, it is not mystical and it's even scientific with brain waves and is to manipulate them in various ways (shields, fear inducement, moving matter), but it's not supernatural as far as unexplainable or non-researchable. Hell, in my story they have psychic sensitive power armor:











You have to learn magic separately, and you can do so without psychic powers. But, your bloodline can help you become more sensitive, but magic isn't just exclusive to just psychics. Grief is a natural born psychic, but he doesn't believe in magic and is an atheist:





His aunt was born a telekinetic, but she also knows of the rich family history of her bloodline that goes all the way back to her dead grandmother, Aurelia. Her nephew, however, doesn't believe in any of it:


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 16, 2020)

Elemental magic


----------



## Furrium (Jul 16, 2020)

Math


----------



## Skittles (Jul 17, 2020)

Chronomancy, arcane and teleportation. The building blocks of one of my favourite OCs.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 17, 2020)

Well made, non mary sued and explained magic.
"I cast fireballs out of thin air and fuck you if you don't like it." Is simply bad.

Great examples of magic would be in Witcher and Conan for example. 

That's why no matter on the type of magic, as long as it's written well. I will like it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 17, 2020)

Mind control.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 17, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Chronomancy


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 17, 2020)

My favorite type: The type where it comes at a cost; the more impressive, powerful, or deadly the magic, or the device being created; the more stressful it is on the body and mind of the caster, the higher the cost in materials and/or energy sources, and the more likely that the attempt will fail in some unpleasant fashion.


----------

